# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Anzeige auf Baumansicht umstellen

## Holger

Die Aktivierung der Baumdarstellung erfolgt, indem man ein Thema anzeigen lässt und direkt oberhalb des Themas auf der rechten Seite den Menüpunkt "Anzeige" öffnet und Baumdarstellung wählt.

----------

